# True Blood



## ShawnDTurner (Jan 4, 2013)

OH Yeah,
So I modified the Dragon Blood Recipe, for a 3 1/2 gallon batch. I am calling mine TRU BLOOD!!!!!!!!

I am using 8 lbs of fruit all frozen and then thawed, (Dark Cherries 24 oz, 3 lb of Triple Blend, 1 lb of Strawberries, 1 lb raspberries. 4 ripe Bananas. The Dark Sweet Cherries make it Blood Red!

Step 1: To a cleaned and sanitized 5 gallon primary, add---in this order:

(24 oz of 100% Lemon Juice (ReaLemon in the green bottle): 
Water to about 3 1/2 gallons
9 lbs of white granulated sugar (SG achieved 1.085 after filling to 3 1/2 gallons 
1 tsp. tannin (stir) Used 3 Tea bags in about 2 cups of water
3 tsp. yeast nutrient (stir)
1 tsp. yeast energizer (stir)
3 tsp. pectic enzyme (stir) for One hour with fruit before pitched yeast.
Top water to 3 (1/2) gallons* and stir well
Test SG (looking for a SG around 1.085)

2 lbs. of Triple Berry Blend (raspberry/blackberry/blueberry)
Dark Cherries 24 oz, 1 lb of Strawberries, 1 lb raspberries. 4 ripe Bananas.

I am hold back 1 lb of the Triple Berry Blend to add it once the S.G. get to 1.020.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jan 4, 2013)

Update forgot the type of yeast Lavlin D47


----------



## rezod11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, I have not gotten to the point that I can start my own DB or True Blood, but I'm close enough to you that I'd be willing to taste it for you when it's done. You know, just so you can have another opinion

Sounds delicious though! Good luck!


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 1, 2013)

What is the purpose of adding the rest of the berries when the SG drops instead of up front? I have noticed more and more recipes are doing it that way.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 1, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> What is the purpose of adding the rest of the berries when the SG drops instead of up front? I have noticed more and more recipes are doing it that way.



I am speculating here but I would think that you might get a fresher berry extraction if you add some later in the fermentation. The alcohol will help extract flavors as well and some of those components will not have been acted on by yeast. The flavor profile should be a little different.

Interested to hear what others with more experience doing this say.


----------



## Deezil (Feb 1, 2013)

GreginND said:


> I am speculating here but I would think that you might get a fresher berry extraction if you add some later in the fermentation. The alcohol will help extract flavors as well and some of those components will not have been acted on by yeast. The flavor profile should be a little different.



Pretty much..

The alcohol helps to pull all the goodies from the fruit (which pectic enzyme does pre-fermentation, alcohol does during fermentation) and the yeast dont have the heat or stamina to help transform the flavors within the secondary addition that they do during the first half of fermentation, leaving a more "original" fruit impact on the wine, added to the flavors that have been altered through the fermentation process


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 1, 2013)

That is correct Greg.. I ended up adding an additional 8 lbs of fruit once the S..G. got to 1.020. The Alcohol does the extraction vs the Yeast so less volatile...The Yeasties are the end of the fermentation or close and not aggressive. I leave them in there for 10-12 days. If you have yet to try this give it a go. I have to thank JOESWINE for the insight. He schooled me on making an Amarone this way!


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 2, 2013)

Very interesting! I'll have to try a Dragon Blood this way. I love trying new variations, which lead to possible improvements. Since I always have "basic" Dragon Blood on hand, I can easily compare. Right now, I have a DB clearing, to which I added raisins and bananas. I should be able to taste test and back sweeten this weekend.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 2, 2013)

Dave........I just filtered using the Bono Vino Mini-jet and bottled. Going to let them rest awhile before drinking, allow them to get over the bottle shock a bit. I tasted it during bottling, it is drinkable now but, it will certainly improve with a little time


----------



## winehomie (Oct 21, 2016)

I am planning to make this in the very near future, could anyone give me a close approximation on how many lemons it would take to get 24 oz of fresh lemon juice, and if I would need more/less of fresh over bottled?


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 27, 2016)

winehomie said:


> I am planning to make this in the very near future, could anyone give me a close approximation on how many lemons it would take to get 24 oz of fresh lemon juice, and if I would need more/less of fresh over bottled?



Really going to depend on the size and ripeness of your lemons. If I had to guess, I would think 16 - 24 lemons. 
If possible, just buy some ReaLemon at the grocery store. It is much cheaper and easier to use.


----------



## winehomie (Oct 27, 2016)

yeah I agree, I like to use fresh everything in my wine if possible, but that many lemons would be more work than I think the reward would be worth lol


----------

